

Hours, the Apple Watch, and turning an app into a business - clarky07
https://medium.com/the-hours-blog/hours-the-apple-watch-and-turning-an-app-into-a-businesst-b2b218899a91

======
clarky07
More indie devs should be trying to do things like this. Shoot for sustainable
businesses, not just making apps and hoping for the best. Selling a $0.99 app
is never going to be sustainable forever.

~~~
jerols
Thanks! We will see how it works out over the next year. So far the downloads
have been coming in HOT!

